# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Իմունիտետ

## ivy

Ինչպե՞ս լավացնել օրգանիզմի դիմադրողականությունը: Սեփական օրինակով կարող եմ ասել, որ վարում եմ հնարավորինս առողջ կենսակերպ, բայց, միևնույն է, իմունիտետս շատ թույլ է. անընդհատ հիվանդանում եմ և ուշ լավանում: Ո՞վ գիտի, թե ինչպես կարելի է բարելավել իմունիտետը:

----------


## dvgray

Վիտամին C կուլ տուր սեզոննրը փոխվելուց:
Ես ըտենց եմ անում, ու պրակտիկորեն չեմ հիվանդանում

----------


## Մանոն

Մի ժամանակ ես էլ հաճախ հիվանդանում էի այդպես: Ինձ շատ օգնեց ամեն առավոտ փոքր գլխով սխտոր կուլ տալը: Այնքան փոքր` որ կուլ տալու համար ստիպված չլինես կտրել, ու վրայի թաղանթը պիտի պահպանվի, որ ստամոքսին չվնասի:

----------


## Tanamasi

Փորձիր ամիսը մի կամ մի քանի անգամ կաթի մեջ մի կաթիլ յոդ կաթացնել ու խմել, կարող է օգնի։ Հետո էլ մի լավ ֆրանսիական պրիպարատ կա՝ տոտեմա, կապսուլաներով, խմում ես։ Հա՝ իսկ վիտամին c-ն իսկապես օգնում է, նաև կալցիի հաբեր կան։

----------


## Մարկիզ

Սպո՜ՐՏ

----------

sharick (21.08.2010)

----------


## Tanamasi

> Սպո՜ՐՏ


Բայց քչից՝ կամաց-կամաց։  :Wink:

----------


## ivy

> Սպո՜ՐՏ


Սպորտզալ եմ գնում, օգուտ չկա... Երևի իսկապես վիտամեն C-ի պակաս ունեմ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Սպորտզալ եմ գնում, օգուտ չկա... Երևի իսկապես վիտամեն C-ի պակաս ունեմ:


Մարդուն օրական անհրաժեշտ է մոտ 50մգ վիտամին C:
Այդքան վիտամին հանգիստ կարելի օրգանիզմ ներմուծել սննդի միջոցով…Օրինակ՝ գիտես, ցիտրուսներ, սոխ-մոխ, կանաչի եւ այլն: Այնպես որ, անընդհատ խմելու/հաբ կամ կապսուլա պոլիվիտամիններով, միկրոէլեմենտներով եւ այլն/ կարիքը չկա, եթե բժիշկը չի նշանակել…

----------


## Սամվել

> Սպո՜ՐՏ


Այո՛... Ինչ սկսել եմ Ձմեռներն էլ Շորտիկ մայկով ֆուտբոլ խաղալ /լուրջ/ էլ չեմ հիվանդանում ընդհանրապես... մի 2 տարի կլինի.. իսկ եթե դաժե եսիմինչքան մրսում էլ եմ մյուս օրը օրգանիզմս ինքնակարգավորվումա  :Tongue:

----------


## Aurora

Շատ օգտագործեք մրգեր, հատկապես ցիտրուսային եվ խնձոր: :Ok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վարդա՛ն, էս մարդուն ու՞ր ես ուղարկում:
Ռի՛փ ջան, քեզ կոփել փորձե՞լ ես: Բայց կարող է նաև, որ քեզ մոտ ժառանգական լինի ցածր դիմադրողականությունը: Այդ դեպքում պարզապես պետք է զգույշ լինես ու վիրուսակիրներից հեռու մնաս, որովհետև ցիտրուսն ու սխտորը չեն փրկի:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (07.08.2010)

----------


## ivy

> Վարդա՛ն, էս մարդուն ու՞ր ես ուղարկում:
> Ռի՛փ ջան, քեզ կոփել փորձե՞լ ես: Բայց կարող է նաև, որ քեզ մոտ ժառանգական լինի ցածր դիմադրողականությունը: Այդ դեպքում պարզապես պետք է զգույշ լինես ու վիրուսակիրներից հեռու մնաս, որովհետև ցիտրուսն ու սխտորը չեն փրկի:


Իսկ ո՞նց են կոփում:  :Unsure:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կոփման վարժությունները կգրեի, բայց մի քիչ կասկածում եմ քո դեպքում… Դրանք պետք էր մանկուց սկսել, բայց կարող է քեզ վրա բացասական ազդեցություն թողնել:
Մի բան էլ հիշեցի. իմունալ խմիր: Բույսերից պատրաստված դեղ է, գրեթե անվնաս է: Մենակ դոզաները չեմ հիշում: Եթե մինչև առավոտ համբերես, կուրսեցուս կզանգեմ, կհարցնեմ:

----------


## dvgray

Մի երկու բան էլ ասեմ, որ անում եմ ամեն օր
Մոտ մեկ ու կես ժամ պարտադիր քայլում եմ 5-6 կմ /, մաքուր օդում անտառածածկ տարածքներում: Երեկոյան ընդունում եմ շատ տաք վաննա ու վրայից անմջապես դուրս գալուց առաջ ձմեռ լինի թե ամառ սառը ջրով ցնցուղ մի մեկ-երկու րոպե:
Սա չգիտեմ թե բժշկական ինչ իմաստեր է պարունակում  :LOL: , բայց եղել է զուտ օրգանիզմի պահանջ, ու եթե մի օր չանեմ էս ամենի ինչը, ամտանելի անհարմար եմ զգում: Ահա արդեն բավականին ժամանակ է որ հարբուխով չեմ հիվանդանում:
Նաև ջորը խմում եմ միայն 5 աստիճանի տակ: Այսինքն պրակտիկորեն միայն սառը ջուր /ընպելիքներ/ ,լինի ամառ թե ձմեռ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ինչպե՞ս լավացնել օրգանիզմի դիմադրողականությունը: Սեփական օրինակով կարող եմ ասել, որ վարում եմ հնարավորինս առողջ կենսակերպ, բայց, միևնույն է, իմունիտետս շատ թույլ է. անընդհատ հիվանդանում եմ և ուշ լավանում: Ո՞վ գիտի, թե ինչպես կարելի է բարելավել իմունիտետը:


Դու բուսակեր էիր չէ կարծեմ, բա դրա ինչն ա առողջ ապրելակերպ  :LOL: 

Իսկ, եթե լուրջ, իմ մոտ իմունիտետը թուլանում է տևական ժամանակ նյարդայնանալուց, հոգնելուց ու քիչ քնելուց: Ընդ որում, իմ դեպքում ամենակարևորը քունն ա  :Smile:  : Կարող ա՞ քիչ ես քնում, գիշերները պարապում մարապում ես շատ  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռի՛փ, իմացա. օրը երեք անգամ մեկից երկու շաբաթ խմում ես «սեզոնից» առաջ: Մի բան էլ ընկերուհիս ասաց. պրոպոլիսով ինչ-որ դեղ էր կաթացնում քթի մեջ, բայց բաղադրությունը դեղի հեղինակը չի ասում, նա էլ Երևանում չի ապրում  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

Շնորհակալ եմ խորհուրդների համար, կփորձեմ կիրառել...

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հերթով կիրառի, որ իմանանք, թե որը օգնեց  :LOL:

----------

Askalaf (18.09.2010), Monk (08.08.2010)

----------


## Shah

Դեռ փոքր ժամանակից բոլորիս ասում էին "մրգեր կերեք քանի սեզոնն ա", ինձ թվում ա մարդու առողջության հիմնական պաշտպանը դա մրգերն են, ամեն դեպքում վիտամինի պակաս չեք ունենա  :Smile:

----------


## aerosmith

արաաաաաա, ես ինչ լավա որ սենց թեմա կա
ուրեմնս, հարգելի ահամակումբցիներ ջան... ես արդեն մի երկու ամիսա մի հատ թեթև քամուց տաքությունս բարձրանումա.... ընենց չի որ սպորտով չեմ զբաղվում ու ջանս հետա սվորել, բայց իմ ջոկելով իմունիտետի պակաս
հարգելիներս ինչ խորհուրդներ կտաք՞՞ խնդրում եմ եթե կարելի է բժիշկները պատասպանեն... իսկ այդպիսիք կարծում եմ ակումբում կան
կանխավ շնորհակալություն

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Իսկ ես արդեն տասը տարի է ոչ մի բանով չեմ հիվանդանում,նույնիսկ գրիպով :Tongue: ,ուզում եմ բոլորին խորհուրդ տալ *Ապիլակ* դեղը,այն պատրաստված է մեղվակաթից ու բնական է,տուփի մեջ 25 հաբ է,օրը մեկ հաբ լեզվի տակ դրեք,նաեւ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս խմել ձեր կողմից պատրաստված մասուրի հյութ,բայց սառը եղանակով պատրաստած,նրա մեջ կա շատ վիտամին C,աշխատեք չխմել ասպիրին այն հանդիսանում է իմունոդեպրեսանտ,կալցիումը իմունային համակարգը չի ուժեղացնում,յոդը նույնպես վնաս է,եթե իհարկե բժիշկը չի նշանակել,աշխատեք ճիշտ սնվել օրը 4-5 անգամ ու քիչ քանակությամբ,այլ ոչ թե որը 2 անգամ ու շատ:

----------

aerosmith (07.08.2010), Meme (21.08.2010), Moonwalker (06.11.2010), Renata (15.10.2011)

----------


## sharick

_Աչքով չտամ , ինձ ամենօրյա սպորտով զբաղվելը շաաատ օգնեց , առաջ քամին անցնում էր , կամ ել սկի չեր ել անցնում ես հիվանդ էի .... իսկ , որ սկսեցի սպորտով զբաղվել ամեն ինչ կարգավորվեց..._

----------

Meme (21.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> Փորձիր ամիսը մի կամ մի քանի անգամ կաթի մեջ մի կաթիլ յոդ կաթացնել ու խմել, կարող է օգնի։ Հետո էլ մի լավ ֆրանսիական պրիպարատ կա՝ տոտեմա, կապսուլաներով, խմում ես։ Հա՝ իսկ վիտամին c-ն իսկապես օգնում է, նաև կալցիի հաբեր կան։


լավ խորհուրդ էր, կարողա օգնի, եթե ողջ մնաս  :LOL:

----------


## tikopx

իմ հետ իմունիտետ ասվածը բանակում վերացավ,մինչև ետ ուժեղ էր, բայց ենդեղ բան չմնաց դրանից+ ավելացավ մի քանի վատ բան  :Sad:

----------


## erexa

> Ինչպե՞ս լավացնել օրգանիզմի դիմադրողականությունը: Սեփական օրինակով կարող եմ ասել, որ վարում եմ հնարավորինս առողջ կենսակերպ, բայց, միևնույն է, իմունիտետս շատ թույլ է. անընդհատ հիվանդանում եմ և ուշ լավանում: Ո՞վ գիտի, թե ինչպես կարելի է բարելավել իմունիտետը:




Խորհուրդ կտամ առավոտյան սոված փորին ուտել մրգեր ապա 20 րոպե սպասել և հետո ուտել նախաճաշ: Նույնը կրկնել ցերեկը և երեկոյան: Խորհուրդ կտամ նաև օգտագործել շատ բանջարեղեններ նամանավանդ վարունգ,լոլիկ, սմբուկ և լոբի:

----------


## Դեմետրիա

> Ինչպե՞ս լավացնել օրգանիզմի դիմադրողականությունը:


Մեղր+ալոյե(աղացած)+պոպոք(կտրատել)+լիմոն(քամել,եթե հաճելի կլինի մանր կտրատել) խառնել ու ընդունել օրը 3 անգամ ուտելուց առաջ 1ճ.գ:

----------


## Դեմետրիա

> Ինչպե՞ս լավացնել օրգանիզմի դիմադրողականությունը:


Եթե կհետաքրքրի՝ ծանր հիվանդությունից հյուծված օրգանիզմի համար հետևյալ դեղատոմսը(ըստ Միխալ Տոմբակի):
մեղր__100գ
կարագ__100գ
խոզի ճարպ__100գ
հալվեի(ալոե) հյութ__15գ
կակաո__100գ
Բաղադրամասերը լցնել ապակե տարրայի մեջ, դնել եռման ջրով լցված կաթսայի մեջ մի քսան րոպե, լավ խառնել, փակել կափարիչով:Պահել մութ տեղում: Օգտագործել ամեն օր, օրական երեք անգամ ՝մեկ ճաշի գդալ, վրայից խմել մեկ բաժակ տաք կաթ՝ ուտելուց երեսուն րոպե առաջ:

Օրգանիզմն ամրապնդող մեկ այլ դեղատոմս:
ընկույզ___100գ
ծիրան___100գ
չամիչ___100գ
չոր սալոր___100գ
արևածաղկի սերմեր___100գ
մեղր___100գ
կիտրոն կեղևով___2 հատ
Այս բոլորն անցկացնել մսաղացով , ավելացնել մեղրը, լավ խառնել: Լցնել ապակե տարրայի մեջ, փակել կափարիչով: Պահել սառը տեղում:
Երեխաներին __օրվա ընթացքում մեկ անգամ 1 թեյի գդալ
Մեծերին__օրվա ընթացքում 2-4 թեյի գդալ

----------

